# 65 GTO chalk markings in heater core firewall area



## Kikicout7 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello! My Dad has built his 65 GTO from the frame up and has worked very hard to put everything as it was when it rolled off the assembly line... down to the very last detail. 

I am reaching out on his behalf to figure out if anyone knows what the chalk markings on that area were? It is the final piece to the puzzle! Any help/pictures would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you so much!
-The Courtemanche Family


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Grease Pencil Markings found on various parts of the body were a quick guide to direct and/or advise the assembly worker(s) of a particular detail pertaining to that body. It could be anything from special paint colors to a notice of an added option. No standard placement or sequence as this varied greatly from plant to plant. When attempting to restore some restorers go overboard with such details. However, if you have documented these on your car and wish to recreate them then-No harm No foul.
JM2C
Cheers.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Beautiful car! I have a 1965 GTO (not nearly as nice as yours) that I've been cleaning up for many years and only recently found such markings on my firewall. I guess I never cleaned it that well before. I have yellow markings that are "P 155"
I have no idea what it means but certainly looks original and I have left it as is.


----------



## Kikicout7 (Feb 20, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Beautiful car! I have a 1965 GTO (not nearly as nice as yours) that I've been cleaning up for many years and only recently found such markings on my firewall. I guess I never cleaned it that well before. I have yellow markings that are "P 155"
> I have no idea what it means but certainly looks original and I have left it as is.


THANK YOU MICHAEL! We have all put our blood sweat tears and heart and soul into this build. Your response means the world! Would you mind taking a picture of your markings? We would really appreciate it! ?


----------



## Kikicout7 (Feb 20, 2020)

Kikicout7 said:


> THANK YOU MICHAEL! We have all put our blood sweat tears and heart and soul into this build. Your response means the world! Would you mind taking a picture of your markings? We would really appreciate it! ?


By the way! Yours looks solid, brother! Blow the dust off of it and get working on it ? Here's a picture of my Dad's before we went to work on it: 16 year build!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I have a picture and I'm trying to transfer from my phone but having issues. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Kikicout7 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you!!! We really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I finally got it to load. In the picture, the bottom of the P is not very clear. It looks like there was a sticker over the bottom of the P at some point in time and may have pulled off some of the marking when the sticker was removed or fell off. In daylight, you can see the whole P more clearly. Hope this is helpful. I believe my car originally came from Baltimore, Maryland if that is of any help to you.


----------



## Kikicout7 (Feb 20, 2020)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP! I will post images of the completed engine bay for you! ?


----------

